# Denise Fenzi's new online school



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to take Open Obedience, and in the meantime I am going to try noseworks. This is such a cool thing:http://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/schools Fenzi Dog Sports Academy! | Denise Fenzi


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the on-line classes that I am taking. I can't always keep up since they involve a lot of work, analysis and review but the classes actually allow access for quite a while after the course officially ends  Denise is currently teaching at Agility-U.com and I have observed one class (Building Relationships) and am a working participant in her Precision Heeling class. One class that I am hoping to participate in actually has a 'catch-up' week built in since most of us have life stuff that happens LOL

World class instructors plus the need to video tape and review is an incredible experience and the courses are usually priced comparable to brick and mortar classes would be. Plus if you don't want to videotape and share your strengths and weaknesses, you can choose to audit or observe for differing price levels.

Win Win


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to take Open Obedience with Tally. It seems like it will be a little while until it is up and going full strength, but I am watching and waiting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I have classes selected through next year  Heeling Games, Obility 1,Training Excellence - The Handler, Ring Prep, Obility 2......


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Really looking forward to her courses!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> LOL - I have classes selected through next year  Heeling Games, Obility 1,Training Excellence - The Handler, Ring Prep, Obility 2......


Wowser! That is a great education right there. We will be classmates! :wave:

I signed up for Susan Garrett Recallers while waiting, just to get the idea of how these coures function logistically.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Really looking forward to her courses!


Maybe we can convince Sacarrappa to bring her in real life!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

These are the courses I have planned out for Brady - he is already in Precision Heeling and will be starting a class on building dynamic stays on the 25th.

Faelan & Towhee will continue at Agility-U  and possibly Daisy Peel's site. 



Ljilly28 said:


> Wowser! That is a great education right there. We will be classmates! :wave:
> 
> I signed up for Susan Garrett Recallers while waiting, just to get the idea of how these coures function logistically.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just signed up for nosework!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I may look in to this. The nose work class interests me. I would probably start at the bronze level. The others are kinda spendy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I did bronze level.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Well...after looking into it, I'm going to pass on nose work. Sounds like it may interfere with obedience training. I'm actually more interested in tracking, but that might not be a good idea either. Maybe when she's much older......


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am currently taking her Precision Heeling class at Agility-u and can tell you that she responds to videos and posts throughout the day. While she limits you to 3 videos per week that is more than sufficient and most of us do not submit that often there is so much to work on LOL

I thought the prices were in line with classes around my area and there is a lot of feedback, but if you are comfortable working on your own the other levels are less expensive  I am really loving online classes  (Can you tell? ) 



Nairb said:


> I may look in to this. The nose work class interests me. I would probably start at the bronze level. The others are kinda spendy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for some insight!
I'm hoping to take her rally and obedience classes when they open up this summer. I might do gold and silver level with those. I just signed up for bronze to see what it's all about and see if online is for me.
I agree though, the prices aren't much different than signing up for some classes around here.
Our local club is about 60, but doesn't have much beyond basic obedience
Traveling 45min I can get more variety for about 120 and privates will run around 300 for most trainers.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

She is GREAT and this should be a totally user friendly platform to gain some insight from Denise and various other instructors!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you started yet? Having a great time?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The class started on Monday.
I ordered my kit but received the clove instead of birch scent so I am waiting for my birch to arrive before actually starting with the training.
I've watched the videos so far and it looks like a lot of fun!
I was planning on just doing it with Kenzie but am thinking about working with both Kenzie and Guinness.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I finally got my scent and have done a couple of quick training sessions with Kenzie playing the "source it" game. Basically you hold treats in one hand and a tin with the scent in the other hand. They only get a treat when they go to the tin hand. She picked up on it pretty quickly. Not 100% yet, but is getting better and better about going to the tin hand.
Guinness on the other hand is so obsessed with the treat hand that he hasn't even glanced at the tin hand after 2 training sessions


----------

